# Feathered horses - Mites



## Sheri (29 April 2009)

Ahhhhhh!

My mare has always suffered with these, the signs are scabs in the fleathers, almost cracks behind the knee and little patches of small hard scabs here and there on the lower legs.

I have the vet up for an Ivermectin (sp?) injection and this coveres for all worms apart from tapeworm too

she has recently suffered another out break and is very sore, she has antibiotics and danilon from the vet as she was lame with it too.  The vet is coming back up tomorrow to give another injection.

I wondered if anyone else has this problema and has any magic to get rid of it, or really good cream etc?


----------



## Halfstep (29 April 2009)

Yes, get cow wormer from your vet.  Gets rid of them straight away.


----------



## Sheri (29 April 2009)

Thing is she is on them and has still had a break out 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  The vet said its because another horse in the field has them or because she needs a doubler (one and then another one in 3 weeks) to get rid completely thing is they didn't tell me before and now its cost me loads! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Think I will have to speak to him tomorrow and find it all out.

Good to know the injection has worked for others too though


----------



## E_Lister (29 April 2009)

It may seem odd, I am assuming because you said it has feathers she is the cobby type. 

Recently it came to light that my friend had been treating her cob for mites and he had very similar symptoms to those however after several failed treatments she got another vet out to see her horse. He had psoriasis (pronounced cirriosis -a skin condition that humans get as well). I only mention this because the horse had been treated for mites for several years which was expensive for the owners and difficult for him as it had no effect and he was allergic to many products used to get rid of mites.

This may have nothing to compare to our horse but I thought I would flag it up as the situation is very similar.


----------



## DiablosGold (29 April 2009)

I have just started to use frontline spray (bought online as you would normally need a prescription) and it seems to be doing the trick, I clip feathers off though.


----------



## Guinness (29 April 2009)

It might not be mites-has the vet done a skin scraping? My horse gets this (like a lot of hairy horses) and its more like greasy heal. You can use pigoil and sulphur which apparently works well. PM Theresa on here-she knows lots about it


----------



## charlie_brown1 (29 April 2009)

Our cob has suffered constantly with mites for over 5 years. It seems that he has the injection from the vets 3 weeks appart. That seems to clear it for approx 8 weeks and we start all over again. We have tried frontline, neem oil, tea tree, washing with hibiscrub, bug wash, aloe vera,camrosa, you name it we have done it.  Now....... we are now covering his legs with sulphur mixed with udder cream, and it seems to be doing the trick. I actually think it is an infection on top of the damage that the mites do to his legs. 

I shall keep you posted


----------



## Tnavas (30 April 2009)

As you've already gone down the Ivomec path then I'd give Nizeral a go.

It's a human shampoo for dandruff containing Ketaconisal. Generally used to treat fungal infections, it may just work. Worth a try anyway.

Dilute in warm water and lather up well getting it to the skin surface under feathers. It can be left on to dry. It can be used daily for a while but you might want to leave a few days in between to see if there is any lessening of the condition.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (30 April 2009)

Whatever treatment you decide to try, you MUST repeat it in 10 days. The egg stage of the feather mites are unaffected by most products. The adult mites get zapped but the unzappable eggs hatch out in 10 days and infest all over again. You also have to wash rugs, numnahs etc because they can live in there too, and disinfect your bedding because some drop off and lie in wait for the next horse to pass by. Of course, it will be YOUR horse as it's HIS stable.

There is a product called Footstamp that I was tempted by but it sounds quite toxic so I'm wary. The only definitve and permanent way to get rid of the little horrors is to shave all those gorgeous feathers off, and keep them ff. No feathers = no happy home for feather mites! Good luck Sheri x


----------



## kellyeaton (30 April 2009)

charlie brown have you tried stamp from global herbs?


----------



## Sheri (30 April 2009)

She had the vet up again today and received another Ivomectin injection he now thinks she will only need one every 3 months as he also treated the other horse that had it.  

I have to shampoo it with medicated shampoo each week which he gave me so I will try the Nizeral as tvanas suggested - thank you If not I willuse the Global Herbs wash.

I have to keep the scaps soft and slowly remove them with sudocrem.

e also advised me to get rid of my lovely deep bed and get rubber matting 
	
	
		
		
	


	





We are also taking her to the beach next week to hopefull the salt water will do her good.

I'll keep you all posted


----------



## Kalees_mum (30 April 2009)

Have you asked your vets about Dectomax injection?

Its for the treatment of mites in sheep. I had my boy done with this a month ago now as he was constantly laying down biting his legs to peaces! *touchs wood* since having it done his been fine! Also another horse on my yard kicked both back shoe's off in 30 mins from leg mites and is stomp free since this jab!

Might be worse asking about it? Obv depending on vets but it cost me £20 for the jab. But obv I had call out etc on top but its not too bad!


----------



## charlie_brown1 (30 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
charlie brown have you tried stamp from global herbs? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No I haven't, is it good?

Mandy


----------



## Keltic (30 April 2009)

My mare suffered badly with this until i discovered Ring-O-cide shampoo made by Lincoln its really good stuff, my mare now has beautiful full floor length feathers!! I swear by this stuff its anti bacterial and fungacidal shampoo its really worth trying, ive used it for years i stumbled accross it after trying everything else like frontline etc


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (30 April 2009)

Foot stamp did nothing for our cob (who I think had suffered from mites, untreated, for years).  We went down the feathers off and Dectomax route, seems to have worked!


----------



## Tnavas (1 May 2009)

Remembered something I read on a heavy horse site. Rub babyoil or liquid parrafin (which is what baby oil is made from} well into the feather right down to the skin - it will be a disgusting mess but it smothers the mites.

Worm weekly for three weeks with an ivomec based wormer it kills anything that moves except tapeworm. This will keep on killing the mites as they hatch. Works just as well as the vet giving it by injection.


----------



## kellyeaton (1 May 2009)

i have not tried stamp my self but i no people who have with great out comes speak to global herbs your self to get some advice of the stuff!


----------



## sybil (1 May 2009)

My fat cob had feathers til we scalped him! but he did get mites- we scrubbed with Vircon disinfectant powder- it does seem to do the trick! works well on my itchy maned ceveland bay too!!


----------



## hpowell (2 May 2009)

I recently visited UC Davis which is doing research into equine lymphoedema, this primarily affects  some breeds of horses with feather.  These often also have mites which they have had to treat as well and they have found Frontline to be effective, however the treatment must be repeated because horses can become reinfected.


----------



## Genesis (2 May 2009)

Hi - Sorry if this has already been recommended (Not read through all the posts!) You could ask your Vet if they would be happy to let you try a topical antibiotic, my practice uses "Tetra Delta" which is an intramammary treatment for cows, this might help clear up the infection, and then for a preventative treatment try using a coat shine that contains silicone.........Mites can't grip to the hairs and fall off. Frontline spray will help as well. Hope that helps. Good luck.


----------



## xk3lLix (2 May 2009)

just read ur post, i have a section D and he has feathers and sound as if he has the same thing can u see the mites. we have scrubbed his leg in hibbi scrub but nothing seems to be working he mainly gets it when he stays in but i noticed yesturday he bit itching the bottom of hes legs and made them really sore, he now stays out. 
my mum said shave his feathers of but i really dnt want to that does anyone else no what it could be ?


----------



## Cahill (2 May 2009)

when i 1st got my cob,she used to stamp and rub her back legs together.
i bought frontline in a pump spray and used it 2 weeks apart,she has never done it since!!!(had her 10+years.)it seemed to work instantly.

it is not licenced for horses but vets will tell you you can use it.
also told by the vet that these mites burrow under the skin.
 sometimes my cob has her feathers on and sometimes i clip them off(on more than off lately since i discovered pig oil) but when i treated her with the frontline,she had feathers on,i used rubber gloves and worked it in well.


----------



## barbaraann (11 May 2009)

I have just found something to work after years of mite ridden cobs. Equimins mite and lice lotion with benzole benzote and sublimed sulpher in it has transformed my stamping scratching cobs. I have tried every other treatment and this is the only one to work. Equimins do another type of lotion check for the above ingredients.


----------



## Sandstone1 (15 October 2011)

barbaraann said:



			I have just found something to work after years of mite ridden cobs. Equimins mite and lice lotion with benzole benzote and sublimed sulpher in it has transformed my stamping scratching cobs. I have tried every other treatment and this is the only one to work. Equimins do another type of lotion check for the above ingredients.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to bring up a old thread but has anyone else used this for mites?


----------



## purplelady (15 October 2011)

Hello
    l have really enjoyed reading all the tips on this page.  lt is good to know l am not a lone
l have a cob to and he as mites to and there bad wee so and so like most of yous l have tried every thing most of yous have spoke about  even all thou there was one or two that l never tried so thank yous.l have tried creams.the 3 injections.pigoil.and a really good cream called
Veredus Neo Derma Creme it works but once one bit gets better the so and so bites an other so while l get one bit better l need to put on another bit as l said it does work but like all horse stuff it is no cheap stuff and l go through a lot . l will stop now with thank you again.

from purpelady


----------



## jennyf (15 October 2011)

This is also one of the things that what works for one, doesn't work for another.  My shire cross had injections that didn't work and were expensive.  I trimmed his feathers and used Neem oil shampoo and also rubbed Neem oil in.  This seemed to work.  But I also think that the good old Pig Oil and Sulphur as used by heavy horse people also works.

ps:  I've been told by several horse people that using oil works as it suffocates the mites when applied to the skin.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 October 2011)

my donkey and mare  have had these and she is not feather 

  she got fox mites


----------



## Archiepoo (16 October 2011)

my sec A was itching terribly and rubbed his legs raw and i washed him in dermaline lice shampoo every couple of days for two weeks  -havnt had any trouble since have to add  that if its behind the knees and cracking it sounds more like mallenders and sallenders or cob knee


----------



## Footlights (17 October 2011)

I have a Welsh cob who has recently moved to a new field and suddenly become very itchy. At first I put it down to him getting hairy as I have decided not to clip him this year, but now I am starting to think it may be mites. 

He occaisionally stamps his feet, but spends a lot of time itching his head, mane and neck. His mane looks more dandruffy than usual - could this be mites or something different?


----------



## Archiepoo (18 October 2011)

hi emma13 yes could be mites there are a few different sorts ,use the dermaline lice shampoo a whole litre bottle and after wetting him pour it on neat all over him and scrub right into the mane and dock and all over the body and leave on for twenty mins then rinse off,repeat in two weeks he should be fine but you will have to vircon his stable and throw out his bedding, also soak grooming brushes in vircon and send all rugs to the laundry also they can live on wooden fencing.it is a pain to get rid of them but theyll just come back if you dont do it properly.


----------



## Footlights (18 October 2011)

Thank you for the advice, I will give that a go! I have seen lots of of foxes at his new field so I am guessing the mites could be coming from them. 

I have also heard a Listerine and Baby Oil mix in a spray bottle can do wonders for the hard to reach places - has anyone else tried this? And if so, do you have to wash it off or can you just spray it on the mane and leave it?


----------



## RutlandH2O (18 October 2011)

Two of my 5 Shires suffer terribly from mites. I've tried everything: pig oil and sulphur, benzyl bensoate, creams and potions of every description. What works for my girls is Dectomax. It MUST be given in a proper dose for the weight of the horse (skimping on the dose is a complete waste of time) and it must be 3 jabs 10 days apart. The mares had gotten so bad they looked as if someone had attacked them with a knife. To see them now, one would never know anything had been amiss. To be really effective, the course of shots should be repeated every 6 months. Remember, Dectomax is an Ivermect product, so when administering it, you must adjust your horse's worming regime accordingly. The product is delivered intramuscularly. 

Hope that helps and your horse gets relief soon.


----------

